# Pointer in training looking for team mates or work



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

My Pudelpointer is approaching 5 months and doing great on the basic training.

Retrieves like a dummy junkie
Loves the water
Even brings back the pigeons (mostly)

We spend alternate Saturdays in the field at Lee Kay but it is coming time to get her in the field properly.

If anyone is willing to tolerate a rambunctious puppy tagging along on a hunt this fall please let me know, I am new to Utah and still figuring out where we can go.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*all I would*

Where do you live- personally keep doing what you have been doing- he's not even 5 months old ? I wouldn't worry about hunting this year-
My youngest was 8 months before I even took him with my older dog and he was a pest but was tolerable by Nov. -this year he is 20 months- learning well how to hunt and an enjoyment to watch and see the lights come on - but there are times he's a still a pup and that's OK it's just the way it is. Nothing like learning spots where to hunt though


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Packfish

not looking to hunt her this year, mostly just want her to see another dog hunt, see if I can get her to be around hunting and worried I do not know enough about what I am doing.

Takes a village to raise a child
takes a pack (of people and dogs) to raise a good puppy.

Live in South Jordan.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

South Jordan is a bit out of my range-


----------

